
The future of Android Development - Jmcdd
https://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/comments/9n88wv/the_future_of_android_development/
======
Jmcdd
There is another thread on /r/Android here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/9n91gl/the_future_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/9n91gl/the_future_of_android_development/)

